
Engaging New Hires - supr_strudl
https://hadalin.me/blog/engaging-new-hires
======
staticvoidmaine
Interesting suggestion. Have you put any of this into practice? Do you have
any observations, learnings, or things to watch out for to share as to how
this goes in practice?

~~~
supr_strudl
It happened to me actually about three years ago, but I don't think the CTO
did it intentionally. I just remember the impact it had and that it made a lot
of sense.

